# duck jerkey



## boomer22 (Nov 12, 2011)

I have never cooked duck jerkey before. I was wondering if its worth trying or if its a waste of time????


----------



## Honkin (Feb 11, 2008)

It's not waste of time if you have a smoker.......I use apple or cherry wood chips and Hi Mountian jerky cure.


----------



## addicted2quack (Nov 20, 2010)

+1 honkin. Hi mountain wild goose jerky cure and seasoning on smoked duck jerky is great.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

I'm using the recipe posted by Diverfreak on another forum and smoking in a Bradley and I'm here to tell you it is better than ANYTHING you can buy in a store.


----------



## Zach Hedrick (Nov 22, 2010)

Can someone get ahold of that recipe and put it on here? Or a link to the other forum?


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I made duck jerky last week and used a dehydrator and it was WONDERFUL!!!! You can get my recipe on my web site. Look under recipes and there is a note at the bottom concerning duck jerky.


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

http://www.refugeforums.com/refuge/show ... ght=recipe


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm moving this to the recipe section will it will be better served.


----------



## boomer22 (Nov 12, 2011)

I just put some on my dehydrater so we will see...


----------

